# Hairy Garden Spider



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

she's a big'un .... saw it tonight and just had to get me camera ...









sorry for the file size Roy but i think reducing it would spoil the effect









1st from far away










and then ....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice pet GD.























I prefer cats.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool photo GD, saw one of those in my Mums garden - fantastic markings they have. Like Stan though I prefer cats


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

I knew I shouldn't have started that other thread









It is an excellent pic though


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Bu**er me!!!

Don't let the 710 see


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Wonder if she ate her mate.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

i've been keeping an eye on it ... want to see if an egg sack appears


----------

